# Canterbury road conditions please!



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Morning all, 

I need to take my daughter back to University today and it's snowing here in West Sussex, just wondering what it's like in Canterbury now?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.highways.gov.uk/traffic/traffic.aspx

We have had another load of snow and the roads are bad.
Lorries keep getting stuck on the hills.
Just looked out of my bedroom window and the traffic from the M2 to us is moving very slow and careful.
I should think your main worry is getting through from West Sussex first.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a similar problem. Our son needs to get back to Uni at Canterbury. He damaged his knee prior to Christmas so I do not fancy him catching a train but we are 250 miles away in Nth Lincs, not a nice prospect driving him

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/kent.shtml

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/motorways.shtml

M2- A2 -M20 all seem to be open with delays so care is needed but these things can change


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*kent snow*

my son has got to go back to BRIGHTON UNI...dont fancy swapping do you

He got an e mail telling him that there has been an extension granted for work due in as so many students cannot get back.

The motorways should be ok its when you get near the towns....

Take care


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Dawn,

Which Uni is she attending-there being two in Canterbury? (University of Kent at Canterbury and Canterbury Christ Church University)

Haven't heard anything yet about road conditions in Canterbury yet but yesterday it was impossible to get up St Thomas's hill so middle grandson who attends Kent College that is at the top of it had to turn back. Expect it was the same for St Stephen's hill.

Is it not possible to contact the university to ask for an up dated situation?

Youngest daughter got back from Heathrow via M25 and A2 M2 last evening before there was more snow.

I can see traffic going to and from Dover on the A2 from my house. Suggest looking at http://www.kentonline.co.uk for latest news on weather in Kent


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We're near the Brenley Roundabout (End of M2 where it joins the A2 towards Canterbury and it is snowing heavily again. We're on an ungritted road and are snowed in. Can hear traffic on the A2 at the moment, but yesterday it was closed for quite a while as traffic had problems going up the hill.

I suspect many lecturers can't get in either, so I suggest you give the University a ring and see what is happening. Wouldn't travel unless it is essential, as you may never get here!

Louise


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just heard that the crossing to the Isle of Sheppey is closed, as well as some of the roads leading into Canterbury - Stone Street, Blean. Also a stretch of the M20 near Ashford. Probably more to follow! If you could see it snow now you would be very wary of coming this way. Is it really so essential?
Louise


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/kent.shtml

11.45 am update says the A2 passiable

open affecting all driving lanes 
A2 Kent - Hazardous driving conditions both ways , ice and snow between Dover and Canterbury

Last updated: 9th January 2010 at 11:29

open affecting all driving lanes 
M20 Kent - Hazardous driving conditions both ways , ice and snow between J10, Ashford South and J8, Leeds Castle

Last updated: 9th January 2010 at 11:43

The Speeds at the Junctions of the M2
Jct 1 67mph
Jct 2 66mph
Jct 3 47mph
Jct 4 47mph
Jct 5 34mph
Jct 6 22mph Faversham the traffic is slow.
Jct 7 30mph


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just thought I'd add some attachments to show you what it is like. Our shelties are 14" tall to their withers (top of their body to the back of their neck). The A2 is across the hopfield in the picture of the field.
Louise


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

Our son is also at Kent University (2nd year Finance Economics). He went back on Boxing Day cos he was working in Debenhams. He set off last night to travel to the French Alps - University Ski Club trip - 300 of them in a number of coaches. We have not heard of any problems yet, but we are keeping everything crossed.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The weather forecast has just been on and they predict long heavy snow later this afternoon, evening and night so the conditions will get worse.
It is snowing now and I cant see the traffic that comes off the M2 visablity is poor.
Weaver I have to take my dog out now ---you take over on this report as we might not find home again :wink:


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Heavy blizzards have started! Not nice out!

Louise


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Beware - things are deteriorating fast in Kent at the moment and things aren't very friendly into the bargain. Drivers (around 150) who were forced to abandon their cars on Bluebell Hill, near Maidstone ( most of them trying to get to work)have had them carted 20 miles away by order of the police and are being charged £150 to have them back. The police of course are blaming the contractors who they have contracts with for the charges. To make matters worse the main road to the holding area has been closed and only one old road is available for access.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

ob1 said:


> Beware - things are deteriorating fast in Kent at the moment and things aren't very friendly into the bargain. Drivers (around 150) who were forced to abandon their cars on Bluebell Hill, near Maidstone ( most of them trying to get to work)have had them carted 20 miles away by order of the police and are being charged £150 to have them back. The police of course are blaming the contractors who they have contracts with for the charges. To make matters worse the main road to the holding area has been closed and only one old road is available for access.



I heard that too on the local TV last evening. Apparently the cars have been taken to Queenborough on the Isle of Sheppey. Wonder what the position is now regarding the daily charge as the roads on and off the island are closed according to a friend who rang me this morning who lives there.

I have been to the local surgery this morning as I had a chiropody appointment. I went on my disability scooter which is marvellous in the snow, no slipping or sliding but I did take 7 year old grandaughter Rhiannon on it with me as extra ballast! Only three patients had turned up this morning out of a total of 10 booked. Snowing ++ here right now!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Have just a phonecall from my son in law this morning who said the A2 between Faversham and Canterbury was fine this morning. The blizzards really have arrived now though, and the temperatures will start to drop from about now onwards, so not a good time to be driving about.

Louise


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> > Beware - things are deteriorating fast in Kent at the moment and things aren't very friendly into the bargain. Drivers (around 150) who were forced to abandon their cars on Bluebell Hill, near Maidstone ( most of them trying to get to work)have had them carted 20 miles away by order of the police and are being charged £150 to have them back. The police of course are blaming the contractors who they have contracts with for the charges. To make matters worse the main road to the holding area has been closed and only one old road is available for access.
> ...


Is the traffic moving on the A2 near you at Bridge Peggy


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

[quote="locovan"
Is the traffic moving on the A2 near you at Bridge Peggy[/quote]

Few cars going towards Dover but haven't seen anything coming from there. Are the ferries running?

Just spoken to David, he only had one job last night, patient in Folkestone"not too bad but the A28 from Canterbury to Ashford terrible"!
Just hope not too many patients need to travel from Canterbury to Ashford to attend the A & E deprtment. (For those unaware, the government in its wisdom closed the A & E department in Canterbury so now patients previously seen at the A & E department at Kent & Canterbury hospital now have to travel to Ashford or Margate).


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> [quote="locovan"
> Is the traffic moving on the A2 near you at Bridge Peggy


Dont start me on that_--- the ferries seem to be as there is nothing reported on the BBC update
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/public/ferry.shtml


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Travel updates and latest sailing information from P&O Ferries.
Dover-Calais

This is the update for 14h00 on Saturday 9th January 2010

Some of our sailings are experiencing delays of approx 90 minutes due to gale force winds.

Traffic is free flow into port of Dover.

For the latest travel updates, please call our dedicated information line on 0845 832 8888


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone...thanks for the great updates, unfortunately I set off before I saw any of them.

We are back safe and sound and actually it wasn't too bad...the M23 northbound was quite icy this morning and only 2 lanes most of the way, it was good on the M25 and only when we got to Canterbury that it started to hail and snow. 

We only stayed an hour so to stock up her groceries then headed back. So that was about noon I'd say and the snow was horrendous getting back until we hit the M20....then it was clear sailing again. 

Invicta, she attends the University of Creative Arts, she's studying interior architecture and design. 

Thanks everyone and for all those still taking the trips...good luck and as long as you are slow and steady...you should be okay.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So pleased you made it ok and without any problems well done.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Mavis


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad you got there and back. It's been bad all afternoon, but at this precise moment John has gone out with the dogs and it isn't snowing. He took a photo of the A2 at lunchtime as he came back from the village across the pedestrian bridge and the road looked quite clear. Can still hear the traffic now - quite busy.

Louise


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Dawn,

Very pleased to see that you have got home safely after your trip to Canterbury.

I hadn't appreciated that there were now 3 Universities in Canterbury! I had always known the one at which your daughter is a student as KIAD (Kent Institute of Art and Design). Seems it is now part of a much larger campus, UCA University of the Creative Arts.

When we were campaigning to stop the A & E department being closed at the Kent & Canterbury hospital (see my post above), no account was taken of the student population in Canterbury when a head count of residents was taken. At that time it was around 20,000. It must be even more now and still growing. The latest educational establishment to open is the American College on the former site of the Kentish Gazette office in New Dover Road.

Peggy


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I tell you I'm very envious ....Canterbury is such a beautiful city....but you are right the number of students must be massive. The area where her accommodations are seem to be completely filled with students from all the universities...rows upon rows of them. Great vibe...if you're a student probably not so much if you're not! :lol:


----------

